# Probleme mit A7V600-X



## MetallDragon (23. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,
Nachdem ich mir nun ein neues Boar (Asus A7V600-X) und ne neue CPU angeschafft habe ( Athlon XP "Thoroughbred B" 2400+).
Kommt es beim starten des Rechners zu ein par sehr merkwürdigen Problemen.
Und zwar:

Erkennt er die Tastatur nicht jedes mal. Und wenn er sie dann mal erkannt hat stürzt er spätestens nach ein paar klicks im BIOS ab.
Genauergesgt: sobald ich im BIOS die Registerkarten Advanced oder Power öffnen will schmiert er ab.

Dessweiteren erkennt er meine IDE Drives nicht richtig...
Beim Erkennen des secondary Masters schmiert er ausserdem ab...

Also Alles in Allem doch ein sehr komisches Verhalten.
Für Lösungsvorschläge bin ich dankbar.

Ich halten euch auf dem laufenden.

MfG M.D


----------



## MetallDragon (23. Juli 2004)

Problem gelösst:
Es lag paradoxerweise an nem defekten IDE-Kabel...


----------

